# white cloudy spots on glass aquarium



## Jess (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi there again. Have another question. On the inside of my glass tank, there are small white spots on the glass. The only way I can get rid of them is by taking a clean sponge and wiping the walls. The problem is that it just comes back in a couple of days. If I leave it alone, it just makes the glass so cloudy looking and it is on all four sides of the tank. The water is not cloudy and fish are not dying. Checked Nitrite levels and they are all ok. I've had the tank up & going since mid Nov. It is a 72g tank with about 28 fish. I do change the filter every 3-4 weeks, vacuum the gravel and change 25% of the water monthly. What is it? Is there any other way to stop or get rid of this? Thanks.


----------



## Mudd (Jan 21, 2005)

thats an algae bloom  usually associated with a high nitrAte reading in the tank .. test with a nitrate kit if you can  .. i actually have hte same thing right now as i got a new filter and it hasnt completely cycled yet ...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I've never heard of an algae bloom described like that. Are you injecting anything into the tank like DIY co2 or are you using flourish excel?


----------



## Jess (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Mudd for the reply. I'll try and go & get a nitrate kit. 

And Simpte, I haven't used any kind of chemicals in the water. I'm living out of the US and have been using tap water with my tanks. I've had a 6g for over a year and also not using chemicals. I never had this problem before. Not sure if it is because of the tank size or what.


----------



## Mudd (Jan 21, 2005)

this is the second time i have had this and both times it happened i had high nitrAte readings .. i dont know what is the exact link between the 2 .. and according to the directions on my NitrAte test kit a high nitrAte reading will certainly be able to cause an algae problem in the tank ...


----------



## Jess (Jan 27, 2005)

Another question Mudd: If the nitrates are high, what do I do? This is a new problem for me and not sure what to do.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If your nitrates are high (above 30) do a water change. Thats the only way to remove them short of live plants.
But if your nitrates were high, your fish would have told you. I still don't think its nitrates or even algae. Maybe a mold or fungus.


----------



## Mudd (Jan 21, 2005)

well i could be wrong so certainly look into what simpte says as ell .. i am certainly no expert .. but my fish have shown no signs of ill effect on them ... but no matter what i would do a %30 water change every few days until the stuff goes away ...


----------



## Jess (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks guys, appreciate the help. :wink:


----------

